# Where do you guys buy Silk?



## Teahouse (Jan 21, 2015)

Sorry if this is a dumb question but I did search the forum a bit first and most of the links to the sites where silk was bought were moved or just not there anymore, can you please advise where is the best place to buy silk to put into CP soaps? really appreciate any advise or links I can get. 

I live out in NYC so if there is anyone in NYC who knows a good store, I don't mind traveling out there to buy some silk! thanks!!!


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 22, 2015)

I bought mine from etsy from a yarn supplier.


----------



## lsg (Jan 22, 2015)

http://store.scent-works.com/tusnoilsilfi.html


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 22, 2015)

I got mine from Soapmaking Resource. http://www.soap-making-resource.com/


----------



## Cactuslily (Jan 23, 2015)

I too just ordered some from soap-making resource. Never have tried it in my soap, but I have wanted to.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 23, 2015)

I buy cocoons from a silk worm farm


----------



## GrantLee63 (Jan 23, 2015)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/94544690/fine-bleached-tussah-silk-for-luxury


----------



## reinbeau (Jan 23, 2015)

The best price I've found is Paradise Fibers, they have a promotional shipping rate of $5 right now, so four ounces are $17.76.  I seriously doubt I will ever have to buy silk again, four ounces is a LOT.


----------

